# PBP Game Wanted - Like Lowtech Firearms



## Falkayn (Apr 1, 2004)

I'd like to get into a PBP game, preferably one that has a bit of history (i.e. has been around a while and isn't going to suddenly die just after I join   ) ... I'm happy playing with D&D 3 or 3.5 (or any sort of d20).

What has prompted me to look for a game now is watching Pirates of the Caribbean, re-reading some old nautical fiction (think Hornblower, although it was actually Richard Bolitho) and thinking back to the great feel of movies like Brotherhood of the Wolf. So I would love to play in a campaign setting with some lowtech nautical and firearm elements such as:

Iron Kingdoms
Freeport
Skull & Bones
A similar homebrew
I'm happy playing in any sort of role, and can post regularly on a weekly basis (or up to daily during character creation and 'special' bits). I'm in my 30s, so I'd like a group that's closer to that age group than younger, although I'd looking more for maturity and a respect for others' opinions than anything else.

I can web design, love the process of character creation and can help build/add to the campaign website - even with the occaisonal graphics.


----------



## Falkayn (Apr 3, 2004)

*Hello ...*

{bump}

OK, maybe mentioning firearms in the title wasn't a crach hot idea, but come on, there must be one game out there?!


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 3, 2004)

Falkayn, have a look over at the Talking the Talk section of the forums. They are they place to ask for pbp games.  We have quite a large pbp group there with many many games ongoing and new ones starting up all the time.  Once a game has started there is the Playing the Game forums as well.  Have a look over some of the stickied threads in the TTT forums to get you started then, maybe post up this advertisment over there and see if anyone is interested in running/playing in a game like the one you are looking for.  There may even be a few games recruiting at the moment if you are interested in those as well.


----------



## Falkayn (Apr 4, 2004)

Erekose13, thanks for the tip! I'll give that a go.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 4, 2004)

no problem. i see that you have already posted, good luck!  Im in entirely too many games at the moment, or Id join as a player.


----------

